# نصائح طريفه للعكننه على مراتك



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*نصائح طريفة للعكننة على الزوجة!!! *
*1. الصبح وأنت رايح على شغلك وهى نايمة تعمد اسقاط اى شيئ او خبط الباب بصوت عالى علشان تصحيها هى كمان 00 
اشمعنى انت ؟ ولو حاولت ترجع تنام تانى قول لها مادام صحيتى حضري الفطار بقى *​*
2. اذا كنت بتتفرج على التلفزيون وهى عايزة تغير القناة 00 قول لها معلش الحلقة دى مهمة جدا واحد صحبى شافها على القناة الفضائية وقالى ان الحلقة دى هى المسلسل كلة 00 ولو كنت بتتفرج على ماتش كورة هيبقى الموضوع اسهل 00 كل ما حد من اللاعبين من اى فريق يمسك الكورة قالها معلش ثوانى بقى انا حاسس ان الكورة دى جون حتى لو كان حارس المرمى ماسك الكورة والماتش واقف لان فى واحد مصاب (ملاحظة : اغلب النساء ذو ثقافة كروية ضعيفة )

3. اصح يوم الجمعة بهمة ونشاط وجهز الافطار لزوجتك بس متنساش انك تستخدم 15 طبق واكبر كمية من الملاعق والشوك و 5 حلل من اللى عندكم فى المطبخ و 10 كوبيات لاعداد طبق بيض وسندوتش جبنة طبعا يراعى ترك اثار سمنة على الارض مع ترك التلاجة مفتوحة وقشر البيض فى الحوض. 

4. فى عيد ميلادها زينلها تورتة عيد ميلادها بخمسين شمعة ولو سألتك لية خمسين رغم ان عندها 15 سنة بس ؟ اتحجج بضعف الاضاءة فى البيت وانت بتبص على النجفة اللى عندكم اللى فيها 30 لمبة مع ابتسامة صفراء خفيفة 

5. لو عملة ريجيم اجرى على السوبر ماركت ومحلات الحلويات واملى التلاجة شكولاتة وحلويات وجاتوهات 00 
يراعى التجول وانت مستمتع بأكل الجاتوة امامها. 

6. متنساش رأيك فى طبيخها لو عاملة لحمة قول لها حلو اوووى الفراخ دى ولو طبخة بامية 00 جميلة اوى الملوخية دى حطة عليها اية ؟؟ ولو عملة كيكة قول لها انا بحب اشرب شاى مع البسكويت الحلو دة !! 

7. لو طلبت منك تنشر الهدوم قول لها حاضر مع ابتسامة حانية وبعد ما تخلص نشر الهدوم ادخل عليها وقولها انا نازل اجيب الهدوم اللى وقعت منى فى الشارع ولو سألتك هو اية اللى وقع ؟ اذكر لها كل هدومها اللى كانت مغسولة مع فردة شراب من بتوعك علشان متبقاش مقصودة منك ! 

8. لو الزوجة قررت مسح الارضيات فى البيت حاول انك تروح وتيجى على المناطق المبلولة متحجج بأنك محتاج تتصل ضرورى بواحد صحبك ومرة عطشان ومرة تانية بتجيب الجرنال ومفيش مانع انك تقول انك حاسس ان التليفون هيرن كمان شوية. 

9. لو كانت مشغولة فى نظافة البيت او مع الاولاد وطلبت منك تغسل كوبيتين الشاى بتوع الصبح الموجودين فى الحوض ارجعلها كمان دقيقة من دخولك المطبخ وانت ماسك كوبية من الاتنين وهى مكسورة واسألها فى براءة ارمى دى فين ؟؟ 

10. وانت قاعد تتفرج على التلفزيون وهى طالع عينها فى تنظيف البيت وبعد ما تخلص وتيجى يدوبكك تقعد تستريح جنبك بصلها وقالها حبيبتى معلش ممكن كوبية مية علشان ضهرى بيوجعنى !! 

طبعا يا جماعة دة هزار محدش يبقى غلس اووووووووووى كدة برضة الستات طيبين وحلوين​​​*​


----------



## mrmr120 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*بجد تحفة *
*ان لو من الست دى امسكة ارميه *
*من اى شباك يقبلنى *
*هههههههههههههه*
*حلوة اى ياجورج*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*لا دى رخامه بجد بقي
يالهوى
انا لو عمل معايا كده ممكن اجننه*


----------



## بنت الفادى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح

بصراحه انا رخمه ولو هو عمل معايا كدا هعمل اكتر منه

يعنى هتكون اخرتها كدا بعد ما اغسله واطبخله واحضرة الاكل:t32:  يعمل هو كدا واسكتله ليه

عليا وعلى اعدائى كمان*​
:t32: :t32: :t32: :vava: :hlp: :crazy_pil​


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع رجالى بحت مالكوش دعوة انتو 
رخامه برخامه


----------



## قلم حر (2 ديسمبر 2006)

oesi_no قال:


> الموضوع رجالى بحت مالكوش دعوة انتو
> رخامه برخامه


معلش يا جورج انت الكبير !
ما تنساش دول نصنا التاني يعني لازم ناخدهم على قد ( عقلهم ) ( هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه )
بس بجد : نصايح ظريفه جدا جدا .
و منكم نستفيد .
شكرا .​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*



			على قد عقلهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هى بقت كده  مش انا قولت عدو المراءه  ماشي يا سمردلى البادى اظلم*


----------



## قلم حر (2 ديسمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *هى بقت كده مش انا قولت عدو المراءه ماشي يا سمردلى البادى اظلم*


دايما مظلوم .
و البراءه بتنقط مني !
يا رب سامحها .............لأنها ظلمتني !​


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2006)

معلش يا سمردلى 
بس اقولك 
كدة احسن دة البعد عنهم غنيمه 
يعنى الواحد يتجوز علشان يجيب واحدة يصرف عليها دة اسمه استنطاع


----------



## mrmr120 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

oesi_no قال:


> يعنى الواحد يتجوز علشان يجيب واحدة يصرف عليها دة اسمه استنطاع


 
*استنطاع *
*ربنا على الظالم *
*قولى ياجورج *
*مين بيغسل هدومك *
*مين بياكلك *
*مين بيخاف عليك لما بتكون تعبان *
*مش مامتك *
*يعنى المفروض تدافع عن المراة *
*ولا انت صعبان عليك ان باباك *
*بيدفع فلوس لمامتك علشان تاكلكوا*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح

هى دى اخرتهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
طيب هتفق مع البنات  يعملو اضراب ودورو بقا على اللى يغسلكم ويضبخلكم
هتفق مع بنات المنتدى على المقاطعه لحد ما ترفعو الرايا :kap: :kap: 

:a63: :a63: :a63: :a63: :a63: :a63: ​*


----------



## قلم حر (4 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> *استنطاع *
> 
> *ربنا على الظالم *
> *قولى ياجورج *
> ...


فعلا ( براءة بنات ) !
نازلين فينا بهدله .....و بيعدين كلهم مسكنه !!!
أمي ما بتحملنيش جمايل لما تساعدني !!
و لا بتتكلم عني بظهري مع الجارات !
ولا بتقول انها الكل في الكل !!
كفايه كده النهارده !
و التكمله في الحلقه القادمه !
( عدو المرأه في المنتدى  ) !!
هل هناك من يفهم آخر سطر ؟
لا أظن ذلك !​


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح
( عدو المرأه في المنتدى  ) !!

يا عدو المراه شكلك اساسا متعقد من النص الحلو خالص
ياعم دى البنات هى اللى اللى محليه الدنيا كلها
كل دا علشان متتجوز واحدة تصرف عليها
ياعم دا انت لو هتجيب شغاله تضبخلك وتخصلك  مش هتقول عليها كدا 
يا عدو المراة
ال عدو المراءة ال
فى حد يقدر يستغنى عن النص الحلو​*

دا احنا ملايكه​

:174xe: :174xe: :174xe: :174xe: :174xe:​


----------



## melad_attia333 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا لو اتجوزت 
وعملت كده
اخاف لانى كده هنام في الشارع
هي النصايح حلوه بس دي تودى في داهيه*


----------



## mary (5 ديسمبر 2006)

oesi_no قال:


> *طبعا يا جماعة دة هزار محدش يبقى غلس اووووووووووى كدة برضة الستات طيبين وحلوين*​ ​


 
لا الحقيقة كتر خيرك إنت عملت إللى عليك وزيادة شكراً


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2006)

اولا مفيش حد بيعمل خير ويستنى مقابل 
ماما بتعملى كل اللى انتى قولتية يا مرمر 
لكن مش بتقولى مثلا مش هعملك كذا الا اذا عملت .....................
طبعا فرق كبير بينها وبين مراتى 
مين قال ان الستات ملايكة 
انا كل الملايكة اللى اعرفهم اساميهم رجالة 
وياريت تلاحظو انى عملت اللى عليا فى اخر سطر ذى ما مارى لاحظت كدة 
يعنى منبقاش غلسييييييييييييييييييين اوووووووووووووووووووووووى 
لا نبقى كويسين مع الكويس 
وغلسين اوى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مع الغلس 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## قلم حر (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> *سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح
> 
> 
> ( عدو المرأه في المنتدى ) !!
> ...


1) أنا صديقاتي من البنات بيعتزو جدا بصداقتي .....لأنهم بيفهموني كويس ( عشره طويله و حلوه ) .
2) لو عرفت بنات حواء قيمتهم الحقيقيه لغيرو ( أكثر تصرفاتهم ) !
3) أنا فقط عدو المرأه التي تنسى أنها أنثى و تتصرف بعكس ما أعطاها اٍياه الخالق من تميز وعقل و تخصص !
4) أتمنى أن تقرأي ما أكتبه بدقه حتى تفهميني أكثر .​


----------



## بنت الفادى (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*2) لو عرفت بنات حواء قيمتهم الحقيقيه لغيرو ( أكثر تصرفاتهم ) !
3) أنا فقط عدو المرأه التي تنسى أنها أنثى و تتصرف بعكس ما أعطاها اٍياه الخالق من تميز وعقل و تخصص !
فاهمه قصدك يا سمردلى بس بصراحه انت فكرتنى بفلم احمد روشدى فيلم عدو المراة
وعجبنى اللقب كمان
بس انت بتقارن البنت بالقديسات دا شىء صعب
اكيد طبعا البنات لو فهمو قمتهم هيتغيرو كتير جدا بس هيعرفو قمتهم ازاى فى ظل الانفتاح اللى احنا فيه عصر الانترنت والدش والعولمه زى ما بيقولو 
على فكرة
الكلام دا برضو بينطبق على الشباب الرجاله يعنى
اتفرج عليهم شوفهم بيلبسو ايه وبيعملو ايه  صدقنى ساعات مش بعرف انا بكلم بنت ولا ولد من المناظر اللى بشوفها​*

:36_1_4: :36_1_4: :36_1_4: :36_1_4: 
اةة يا زمن​


----------



## قلم حر (6 ديسمبر 2006)

> بس انت بتقارن البنت بالقديسات دا شىء صعب
> أنا لا أقارن : أنا فقط أطالب بالقدوه المسيحيه الحقيقيه !
> فأغلب البنات قدوتهن ( نانسي عجرم و هيفاء و اليسا و روبيو مش عارف مين كمان) في اللبس و الماكياج و حتى التصرفات !!! طبعا مش الكل !!! و كمان مش الكل بيعترف بكده !!
> اكيد طبعا البنات لو فهمو قمتهم هيتغيرو كتير جدا بس هيعرفو قمتهم ازاى فى ظل الانفتاح اللى احنا فيه عصر الانترنت والدش والعولمه زى ما بيقولو
> ...


كلامك صح ..................لا أختلف معكي أبدا أبدا !!!!!!!
لكن سياق الموضوع كان عن البنات ................ولذلك كان تعليقي فقط عن البنات فقط .


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 ديسمبر 2006)

كلامك جميل يا عدو المراة
على فكرة عدو المراه طلع اسمع رشدى اباظه مش زى ما كنت كتبه ما علينا يا سيدى
علشان البنت تاخد قدوتها من القدسين لازم تحس بالفرق الشاسع مابين القديسات ونانسى وهيفاء
لازم كله يساعد بعضه على التغير
وفى الاول والاخر العيب دا بيكون من البيت قليل جدا اللى بيسمعو قصص القدسين والشهداء
ساعات كتير بشوف ناس كبيرة  ميعرفوشقصص للقديسن زى القديسه انا سيمون والقديس ابانوب
دا كمثل
علشان البنت تتغير لازم البيت يتغير
تغير جزرى يعنى
دا الموضوع طلع
 كبيرررررررررررررررررررررررررى قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووى

:a82: :a82: :a82:​


----------



## قلم حر (8 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> كلامك جميل يا عدو المراة
> 
> على فكرة عدو المراه طلع اسمع رشدى اباظه مش زى ما كنت كتبه ما علينا يا سيدى
> علشان البنت تاخد قدوتها من القدسين لازم تحس بالفرق الشاسع مابين القديسات ونانسى وهيفاء
> ...


يا ريت تنتبهي لكلامك :
بكره هيسموكي : عدوة المرأه ( هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ) زي ما عملو معايا ( أنا المسكين البريء المظلوم:smil12:  ) !
المشكله أن المرأه ( بشكل عام ) ترفض أن تعترف أن أسلوبها خطأ ( طبعا مش الكل )و بالتالي لن تحاول تغيير عاداتها ( الغير مسيحيه ) ....فالاٍعتراف بالخطا هو بداية التغيير !!
أحييكي على تقبلك لأفكار الآخرين و قرائتك الدقيقه لما نكتبه !!!!
فهناك غيرك يرد على مداخلات لم يفهمها ( تخيلي ) !!!
كلمة حق : هناك أربعة أو خمسة بنات ( على الأقل ) كل يوم يزداد اٍحترامي لعقليتهم و طريقتهم في التفكير ( بدون ذكر أسماء  ) .
موفقون .


----------



## قلم حر (8 ديسمبر 2006)

نسيت أقول :
أنا معاكي في كلمه قولتيها ( بنت الفادي ) .


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 ديسمبر 2006)

متهيالى يا سمردلى
مش ينفع يسمونى  عدوة المراه
تصدق ممكن 
تعال ناخد راى الجمهور


----------



## قلم حر (10 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> متهيالى يا سمردلى
> مش ينفع يسمونى عدوة المراه
> تصدق ممكن
> تعال ناخد راى الجمهور


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أنا بيسموني : عدو المرأه !!!!!!!!!
يا ريت تجيبيلي أي موضوع ( خارج المنتديات الترفيهيه طبعا ) ممكن أن يكون سبب التسميه ؟
أي شخص يعارض تصرفات بنات الأيام دي ( طبعا مش كلهم ) تطلق عليه تسميه :
عدوووووووووو  المرأه !
أظن انك ستكونين ( عدوة المرأه ) !
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك عليكي اللقب الجديد !


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الكلام بتاعك يا سمردالى هوة الى جابلك الكتفيك مع عروستك جيرال
لو تسكت شوية هتبقا تمام اوى اوى
يا جماعة انا مش ضد المرئة انا بحب مرمر عروستى والسمردالى هيوادى الرجالة فى داهية
اسكت يا عمنا شوية خلينا نتجوز ونتلم شوية  ونتجوز
موضوع رائع ياجورج


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 ديسمبر 2006)

كدا يا سمردلى مش هبقا عدوة المراءه بس ما الرجاله ليهم نصيب فى الموضه برضو
مهو الاحوال اتغيرت عندهم كمان
كدا هيسمونى عدوة الانسان


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

يا بنت الفادى صدقينى ما فى عداوة ولا حاجة
انتا عملت اية يا سمردالى


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههه
ربنا ميجيب عداو يا بيتر
بس ايه موضوع الجواجه دا


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الخواجه اكيد  بتاع دهب


----------



## قلم حر (16 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> كدا يا سمردلى مش هبقا عدوة المراءه بس ما الرجاله ليهم نصيب فى الموضه برضو
> مهو الاحوال اتغيرت عندهم كمان
> كدا هيسمونى عدوة الانسان


صرنا اتنين :smil12: !.................أنتي مخطوبه :dntknw: ؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
-------------------------------------------------------
بيتر :
خليك ( خواجه ) و اٍرفع راسك لفوق ......كمان ......كمان شويه .....لأ .....كمان شويه !
و أمشي في الشارع كده ......هيقولو عليك مغرور !
( هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ) !


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

لا كويس خالص
نصائح رائعة


----------



## oesi no (16 ديسمبر 2006)

هى نصايح حلوة بس لو عايز تطلق مش تتجوز


----------



## بيترالخواجة (17 ديسمبر 2006)

_*والله يا جورج انتا انسان رائع حقيقى
بجد موضوع هايل 
انا هعمل بنصحتك واتجوز وازلهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
ههههه
هه
ه​*_


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

تزل مين يابنى
انت نسيت انى كيدهن عظيما ولا ايه
ال يزلها ال
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## oesi no (7 يناير 2007)

يزلها زى ما هو عايز براحته طبعاااااااااااا​


----------



## loveinya (7 يناير 2007)

انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون
انا مت على نفسى من الضحك
منكم نستفيد يا عدو المرأة​


----------



## oesi no (24 يناير 2007)

مفيش حاجه اسمها عدو المرأة انا حبيب المرأة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
(انت عايز تودينى فى داهيه)


----------



## mr.hima (24 يناير 2007)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *لا دى رخامه بجد بقي
> يالهوى
> انا لو عمل معايا كده ممكن اجننه*


مع الاسف بعد اللى عملة دة مش هتلحقى تعملى اى حاجة لانك هتبقي سبقتية في الجنان​وشكرا على وصفتك الجنان يا جورج​


----------



## mr.hima (24 يناير 2007)

oesi_no قال:


> مفيش حاجه اسمها عدو المرأة انا حبيب المرأة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> (انت عايز تودينى فى داهيه)


خايف على نفسك منهم ولا اية ...... لاء خليك قد الكلام اللى بتكتبة ,, وخليك شجاع حتي الموت :ranting:


----------



## K A T Y (24 يناير 2007)

بقي كدا يا جورج بتقويهم علينا

وبعدين مين قالك اننا هنضف البيت ونطبخ ونغسل 

:beee: دا كان زمان وجبر دلوقتي الست تقعد مرتاحة والراجل يعملها اللي هي عايزاه:beee: 

ولو عمل حاجة زي اللي قولت عليها هايكون نصيبه ال.............:t32: :ranting: :spor22: ​


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2007)

هيكون نصيبه ايه يعنى جايزة الدوله التشجيعيه من الدرجه الاولى


----------



## monlove (5 فبراير 2007)

موضوع خطير بس انا لو اتجوزت مش هفكر في عكننة مراتي 
لكن هدور علي افضل الطرق لحبهاونبادلها لبعض
وربنا يعوضك علي موضوعك الجميل دة


----------



## artamisss (5 فبراير 2007)

عرفتو بقى الرجاله بيموتوا بدرى  ليه عن مراتتتهم  علشان اللى بيعكنن على مراته  بياخد على دماغه بدرى 
ولو ماكنش كمان ليه فى المطبخ  يعنى  لا هايعرف طريق السكاكين ولا الكياس البلاستيك  يبقى هايموت من  غير  مايحس


----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2007)

سكاكين واكياس بلاستك دة انتى قديمة موووت 
دلوقتى فى طرق جديدة بس مش هقول عليها


----------



## جاسى (6 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يخليك ويقدرك على فعل الخير دايما بس بيتهيئلى انك لو عملت كده من اول خطوه هنقرا اسمك فى الاهرام فى النعى طبعا:smil12:


----------



## girgis (6 فبراير 2007)

نصيحة للكل من عملا يعمل ولو بعد حين


----------



## girgis (6 فبراير 2007)

انا مضحكتش على الموضع على اد ماضحكت على رد جاسى  الر ب يبركك


----------

